
Web Project Management Workflow: Why Waterfall Is Bad - dazsnow
https://medium.com/@darryl.snow/workflow-1e972a8aaa32#.7zxj4ieke
======
smt88
This is a very timely and relevant headline right now, in the year 1998.

~~~
dazsnow
You'd be surprised how many agencies are still using waterfall, especially in
Asia.

